# Son Saves Family First With A Handgun A Then With An AK47



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2015)

Read all about this latest break-in that happened in Las Vegas at my blog:

The Instinctive Edge


----------



## drop bear (Jul 4, 2015)

A 22 year old son.

I was expecting him to be like 3 or something.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah he is definitely a grown man and took care of business when he needed to.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 5, 2015)

drop bear said:


> A 22 year old son.
> 
> I was expecting him to be like 3 or something.


Im sure your still a son and how old are you?  We sons come in all ages shapes and sizes


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2015)

If you'll forgive the cheap alliteration, how apropos Pro got shot in the posterior - and died.

I am such a sucker for happy endings.


----------



## CatNap (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry to re-start an old thread, but this is what I want for Christmas...somehow I don't think it's happening though....

Laura

American Sniper widow Taya Kyle outshoots NRA champion | Fox News


----------



## Jenna (Dec 10, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Read all about this latest break-in that happened in Las Vegas at my blog:
> 
> The Instinctive Edge


..mad situation.. what would you say Brian would have been done to prevent this from happening? is there way to minimise the risk or could any lesson be taken at all from this situation??


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2015)

*Well you are right in that this is a mad situation*.  As to reducing risk there are quite a few things that you could do.

1.  Instead of opening the door to a stranger simply talk through the door. 
2.  View them through a peephole or video camera
3.  Install strong door locks, longer screws for physical security, security door, etc.
4.  Have an alarm system and signage, etc. so that people understand you have one
5.  Have a dog preferably a big dog
6.  Have tools available at hand when answering the door

There are more of course.  *The #1 thing they simply could have done was not answer the door and instead talk through it*.


----------

